# how/where did you find your chi's name?



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunny it partly named for Sundance as our elderly schnauzer is Butch and partly becouse my very 1st horse at age 10 was the exact same colors and his name was Sunny. Sun-Sun is his most used nickname.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mr. Peepers is the name of a character Chris Kattan played on Saturday Night Live. It's like a half monkey, half man. I didn't immediately think of it though. At first he was Rudy, then Mr. Rudy and then Mr. Peepers  . 

When I got Buster, his name was Bruiser. I liked it at first. Then Mammadog mentioned that it is also the name of the dog on Legally Blonde, I haven't seen the movies so I didn't know. I don't typically like Pop stuff so I asked if anyone could suggest some names. Ozzysmom suggested Buster and I loved it. Buster is popular too but not like Bruiser is now because of the movie.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

KJ's Echo Mist got her name because I am into the paranormal and an Echo Mist is white and smoking looking, so she has the white splashes that looks like a Echo Mist. Scooby was named for my 2 year old who has a absolute fascination with Scooby Doo. So his name is KJ's Scooby Snack


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I usually name all of our pets but when we got Mikey my little boys kept saying that I never let them name the animals. I wanted Mikey's name to be Angelo. SO they thought of Michaelangelo after the ninja turtle and then it was shortened to Mikey :roll: . That's why mom usually names the pets :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Kemo* is short for Kemosabe means "faithful friend"

*Bindi* is named after an Italian Desert company..hubby loves sweets


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

victoria - Bindi is also the name of the little jewels the Indian girls wear inbetween their eyebrows

Ozzy - I love rock music and I though it was a unusual name for a dog and made him a bit more tough looking

Lily - because she is tiny little girly girl and it is the name of the leader of the fairies


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> victoria - Bindi is also the name of the little jewels the Indian girls wear inbetween their eyebrows


How cool! I did not know that


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy gets her name from the flower.It was November when we started to think of getting her and near to "Poppy Day" when everyone wears a red popy to mark Rememberance Day. We went to look at puppies and afterwards I saw a poppy and said that the little black nose looked like the centre of the poppy flower...hence her name. The cool thing is, she is now really changing colour and getting a more rusty red look to her coat..even more reason to call her Poppy !


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> victoria - Bindi is also the name of the little jewels the Indian girls wear inbetween their eyebrows


It is also the name of Steve Erwin (the croc hunter) Daughter


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When we originally got Thumbelina her name was Chica. I just couldn't stand it! I don't like names that every other person in America will name their dog (or child for that matter...my sons name is Gaige lol). So my bf and I tried hard to think of name for her but nothing seemed to stick (not even Champagn...which I thought was cute but couldn't be shortened and everyone shortens thier dogs name). Just when I thought I'd be stuck with Chica forever, my little sister (15) came up with the name Thumbelina, cause she was *oh so tiny* when we got her . I thought it was adorable! And we even shortened it to Lina


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I went with their color for mine, not really too original though LOL

Sandy is self explainatory, she is fawn colored.
Koke was blue when she was born, and koke actually means blue in an ancient mongolian language.


----------



## Simba (Jan 10, 2005)

We rehomed Simba and i thought it we be unfair on him if we had changed his name, house and owner so we decided to keep it as it was, And anyway when we seen him he just looked like a wee lion. :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

*Gadget's Name*

I him Gadget because his dad's name is Gizmo and his mom is Gidget... what a better name for their baby... I fell in love with Gizmo when I first saw him and he became a little love of my heart.... then when they had babies. Gadget is the only 1 of the litter that has his dad's face...


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

*why i chose the name Leonora*

My bf wanted a bigger dog, but i got to decide at last, so i let him name her.
He named her after a Cherry wine that is really cheap and gross, but he drinks a lot of it, i guess its cool, so maybe he didn't get a cool dog, but her name is cool (and of course he love her now) :lol:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

SHAKIRA:
Means "thankful" / "grateful"

i gave her this name because i will forever be thankful for having such a wonderful, loyal comapaion by my side


----------



## Lady Cy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Chi names*

My mother got the first Chi in the family. A fawn color Chi. She named her Buffy after Buffy the Vampire Slayer, because she was "blonde". 
We bought a Chi from the same mom and dad one year later. We named him Spike after the Vampire in the Buffy the Vampire Slayer series. 
He's mostly black with a white streak. Spike from the series wears only black but his hair is bleached white. Not very original but very appropriate because our Spike bites ......... a lot.


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

I took my younger siblings with me to see the dog that was then called "Rocky". None of us liked that name so when my sister said "I like Snickers" I decided that should be the name because for some reason he looks like a Snickers to me.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

When we were looking for names I was going for something from mythology like Persius (aka Percy) or Titus my mom hated it and eventually she said Charlie and it seemed to fit him...then we discovered that his birthday was the day that huricane Charlie hit Florida so that was it. My fiance just started calling him Charlie Bear it fits...he loves to cuddle and he's soft like a teddy bear...so that's what we registered him as. He's my little hurricane! :lol: 

Jessi


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

i looked on the internet for ethnic names and chose a japanese name for my chi. her name is mina (pronounced meena)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I got BRITNEY because I've been a fan of britney spears since i was about 10. 


My brother Joe was the one that was britney's original owner only until she was about 6 months...than he gave me ownership of her.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie has spots on her back that look like saddles so that's what we named her - and Sadie is for short!

Ritz was left at a hotel so we named him after the Ritz Carlton! =)


----------

